# ACS Processing timelines Jan 2017



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone applied for ACS in Jan 2017, can someone share the timelines. I had applied for ACS on 7th Jan and am still in the 1st stage. 

Hannibal


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in Jan 2017, can someone share the timelines. I had applied for ACS on 7th Jan and am still in the 1st stage.
> 
> Hannibal


Don't worry. Max they will take 2 weeks. You will get your result very soon. I will get mine with in 10 days. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in Jan 2017, can someone share the timelines. I had applied for ACS on 7th Jan and am still in the 1st stage.
> 
> Hannibal


I applied on 3rd Jan and mine also is in 1st stage only still. I think due to 3 weeks off, there are many number of pending applications which might take more time to clear.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

singhalrobin said:


> I applied on 3rd Jan and mine also is in 1st stage only still. I think due to 3 weeks off, there are many number of pending applications which might take more time to clear.


I guess Jan is a slow month..


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

singhalrobin said:


> I applied on 3rd Jan and mine also is in 1st stage only still. I think due to 3 weeks off, there are many number of pending applications which might take more time to clear.


Hey Robin, as your application progressed further...


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for creating this post! 
I have applied for ACS assessment on 7th January 2017 and my application is in Stage 1.
Best regards,
Praviin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes i agree ACS is having lots of applications on their hand to process and hence the delay. Nevertheless, they have cleared applications received till 27th December (as read on other forums) and we should target beginning next week as our positive assessment dates!!
Best regards,
Praviin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey Robin, as your application progressed further...




Yes it progressed to stage 4...how about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

singhalrobin said:


> Yes it progressed to stage 4...how about you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still stage 1.. I think will take a weeks time


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Applied on 15th Jan under 261313 - Still in stage 1 as of 20th Jan 2017.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

i applied on 18th as per australian time zone, still on first level......How many days you guys think ACS will take to assess the skills.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> i applied on 18th as per australian time zone, still on first level......How many days you guys think ACS will take to assess the skills.


Max 2 weeks but generally you will get within 10 days. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desiaussie said:


> i applied on 18th as per australian time zone, still on first level......How many days you guys think ACS will take to assess the skills.


They rarely go beyond 15 days.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Acs application submitted on 7th January 2017 - in stage 4 (with assessor)


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

I submitted my case on 13th Jan, and today it moved to stage 4. I got an email confirming they got all the documents which they required.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

I had applied on 7th Jan, it has moved to stage 3, they need some more more document.. updated the same today..

Have my fingers crossed.. Hopefully i can get it before next week

hannibal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> I had applied on 7th Jan, it has moved to stage 3, they need some more more document.. updated the same today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am sure next week it will be approved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Still stage 1.. I think will take a weeks time




I got mine yesterday...positive...u will also get urs soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

I have applied for ACS assessment on 17th Jan. Based on the comments above, I am expecting the results to come within 10 days.

Thanks!


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> I had applied on 7th Jan, it has moved to stage 3, they need some more more document.. updated the same today..
> 
> Have my fingers crossed.. Hopefully i can get it before next week
> 
> hannibal


Have they asked you any additional documents other than the ones given in their checklist?

Thanks!


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I have applied also on 19 Jan, currently it is on stage 4A hopefully it will move to 4B during this week, Anyone else on the same boat ?


----------



## sree030289 (Jul 11, 2016)

Where do you see, 4a or 4 b stage, in my ACS status it just shows stage 4. Can some one help me where I can find those option to see a/b stages


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

tounyfouly said:


> I have applied also on 19 Jan, currently it is on stage 4A hopefully it will move to 4B during this week, Anyone else on the same boat ?


Did you apply on 19th Jan. I applied on 18th jan and i'm still on stage 1


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

sree030289 said:


> Where do you see, 4a or 4 b stage, in my ACS status it just shows stage 4. Can some one help me where I can find those option to see a/b stages


As far as I understand the 4A means with assessor but once it turns into in progress it means 4B


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> tounyfouly said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied also on 19 Jan, currently it is on stage 4A hopefully it will move to 4B during this week, Anyone else on the same boat ?
> ...


Yes, I have applied on 19th Jan, I believe ACS will pick-up your application early this week, Will keep you posted on my progress


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Applied 12 Jan, moved to stage 4 on friday (20 Jan)


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

My stage is also 4 but its only showing 4, not a or b. Why i am not seeing this as above guys claiming?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

rhassan said:


> My stage is also 4 but its only showing 4, not a or b. Why i am not seeing this as above guys claiming?


No idea...but rest assured this isn't something to worry about.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

progressed to stage 2 today, how long does it take to reach to stage 4


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Had applied on 16th Jan. 
Moved to stage 4. 
Received an email from Jade Skills.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi folks, any assessment letters received today? Please update application date too..


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all if you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Had applied on 16th Jan.
> Moved to stage 4.
> Received an email from Jade Skills.




Can you share more information on the email you received ? Have you added any Statutory Declaration (SD) for your employment references ? Nowadays, I am hearing that SDs are getting rejected. Is that true ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Today morning, i was on stage 2 and now i progressed to stage 4


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I was in Stage 4 and now returned to stage 2 once more any idea on this ? Any explanation for this backward steps ?


----------



## SKILL (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
"The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."

I have been working my current company from July 2010 and still working in same company, I have joined as 'Team leader' and has been promoted as ' Architect' in 2013 hence past 6+ years of experience should have been considered whereas only 3 years are considered.

So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.

Is there any impact on my calculation of points or processing EOI due to above issue?

Thanks.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."
> ...


8 years will carry the maximum no. of points, doesn't make any difference.

When did you apply for the assessment and how long does it take to progress from stage 4 to stage 5.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."
> ...


What is your qualifications BTW? Are you sure that the deduction of work experience is not due to the eligibility criteria?

Does your qualification come under ICT Major or ICT Minor?

Thanks!


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I was in Stage 4B and now returned to stage 2 once more any idea on this ? Any explanation for this backward steps ?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Had applied on 16th Jan.
> Moved to stage 4.
> Received an email from Jade Skills.


Even my application has moved to Stage 4, however have not received any mails yet. Should I be worried?

Thanks!


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

tounyfouly said:


> I was in Stage 4B and now returned to stage 2 once more any idea on this ? Any explanation for this backward steps ?


How do you know its 4B ? I can't see that anywhere in assessment page.

Regarding your query. 
This means that an assessor made a decision however the manager rejected it and returned it back. You shouldn't worry, usually this happens when manager wants additional information or assessor forgot to check/process something.

This is between the ACS assessor and manager.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Can you share more information on the email you received ? Have you added any Statutory Declaration (SD) for your employment references ? Nowadays, I am hearing that SDs are getting rejected. Is that true ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its just an email on the status update. 

Also, if the SD is clear and no provision for confusion to the assessor and provided with suitable and appropriate supporting documents. It should not be of any worry.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rinoshkk said:


> Even my application has moved to Stage 4, however have not received any mails yet. Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks!


Not at all. 
This is the stage where an expert assessor is looking into your case to evaluate the eligibility.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> rinoshkk said:
> 
> 
> > Even my application has moved to Stage 4, however have not received any mails yet. Should I be worried?
> ...


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

rinoshkk said:


> Thanks for the info!!


i am too on stage 4.....maybe we gonna hear something on monday as today due to australia day, acs is closed


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> i am too on stage 4.....maybe we gonna hear something on monday as today due to australia day, acs is closed


I am in stage 4 too


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> i am too on stage 4.....maybe we gonna hear something on monday as today due to australia day, acs is closed


Let's hope for the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Received ACS +ve today (deducted 2yrs)

Date applied - 16th Jan
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)

Planning to apply for EOI now. 

Thanks for all the support and help.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Received ACS +ve today (deducted 2yrs)
> 
> Date applied - 16th Jan
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Received ACS +ve today (deducted 2yrs)
> 
> Date applied - 16th Jan
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


WOW!! Congratulations!!:cheer2:


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

I applied 15 Jan . 
Changed to stage 4 today.

Enviado de meu GT-I9515L usando Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> How do you know its 4B ? I can't see that anywhere in assessment page.
> 
> Regarding your query.
> This means that an assessor made a decision however the manager rejected it and returned it back. You shouldn't worry, usually this happens when manager wants additional information or assessor forgot to check/process something.
> ...


Hello...thanks

Do you know this by experience or have you read it somewhere?
Am curious to know as this has happened to me today...moved to stage 2 from 4 !


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Did anyone hear from ACS today


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Did anyone hear from ACS today


Finally I got my results today from Rachal and it is positive.:cheer2: My B.Tech in Computer Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

They have considered 8 years out of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. As long as I can get 15 points for the skilled experience, I am cool with that 

Big thanks for all the support and wish you luck for all who are eagerly waiting for their results!!!

Thanks!


----------



## dalzamendi (Jan 24, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> Finally I got my results today from Rachal and it is positive.:cheer2: My B.Tech in Computer Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> They have considered 8 years out of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. As long as I can get 15 points for the skilled experience, I am cool with that
> 
> ...


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Good news, congratulations!


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I have the same case as well, since then i am stuck there, I have applied on 19 Jan, What about you ?


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> shrinivaskk said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know its 4B ? I can't see that anywhere in assessment page.
> ...


5 minutes ago · #56
I have the same case as well, since then i am stuck there, I have applied on 19 Jan, What about you ?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

dalzamendi said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Good news, congratulations!


Congrats Man... Its Awesome


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

I had applied on 7th Jan and am in stage 4, I am still waiting..


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> I had applied on 7th Jan and am in stage 4, I am still waiting..


Mine is 12th....you should have got this by now. Mine has gone back to stage 2 and hence the delay.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Phattu_tota said:


> Mine is 12th....you should have got this by now. Mine has gone back to stage 2 and hence the delay.


No.. I am still waiting.. 

By the way, saw your IELTS scores.. its Awesome..


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

tounyfouly said:


> 5 minutes ago · #56
> I have the same case as well, since then i am stuck there, I have applied on 19 Jan, What about you ?


12th Jan - its in my signature...lets hope for the best now.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> No.. I am still waiting..
> 
> By the way, saw your IELTS scores.. its Awesome..


 .. just waiting for assessment now, else these are just numbers

Thanks anyway...all the best !


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

tounyfouly said:


> 5 minutes ago · #56
> I have the same case as well, since then i am stuck there, I have applied on 19 Jan, What about you ?


Just hold on for little more time. You will definitely get it, may be in couple more days. I have applied on 17th Jan and got it today. So I'm sure that they will try to clear in 10 working days. 

Thanks!


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Organisation chart*

hello,
I have reference letters from HR directly.Do I still need organization chart?Also what is the current processing time get ACS done. I would really appreciate if anyone can reply.

regards,
Sidharth.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

siddhu7 said:


> hello,
> I have reference letters from HR directly.Do I still need organization chart?Also what is the current processing time get ACS done. I would really appreciate if anyone can reply.
> 
> regards,
> Sidharth.



Chart is not always required. 

10 working days seems to be a good indicator.


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info.So organisation charts not required right.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

siddhu7 said:


> Thanks for the info.So organisation charts not required right.


I haven't submitted any org chart and got my results positive. So it is good to assume that the org chart is not required.

Thanks!


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

rinoshkk said:


> Finally I got my results today from Rachal and it is positive.:cheer2: My B.Tech in Computer Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> They have considered 8 years out of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. As long as I can get 15 points for the skilled experience, I am cool with that
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, happy for you.

I might get my assessment tomorrow


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

tounyfouly said:


> 5 minutes ago · #56
> I have the same case as well, since then i am stuck there, I have applied on 19 Jan, What about you ?


Why stage 4 to stage 2 ???

Moving the case from stage 4 to stage 2 is quite uncommon. But do happens. 

Understand the stages - 
1st Stage - Your application is received
2nd Stage - Your application and documents are checked for suitability (not assessment)
3rd Stage - If any documents are missing or incomplete, team contacts you for additional documentation
4th Stage - An expert will assess your case and decide the outcome based on information provided and his knowledge of the ICT. Also, it is reviewed by assessment manager.
5th Stage - Case is formally approved and informed to the applicant. 

Now why from stage 4 to 2. 
Though the documents were full. But the assessor was not convinced with the information provided. So he send the case back to stage 2 to check if any documents are missed out or incomplete. 
This stage is primarily to focus on Major or Minor of AQF education. As many people reappeal for this purpose - So they want to be doubly sure.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Received my assessment today. Came out exactly the way i expected.

Will appear for PTE Academic now. Any tips or help, please suggest


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

siddhu7 said:


> Thanks for the info.So organisation charts not required right.




They may request it, but i rarely, very rarely see it happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishoresanapala (Jan 31, 2017)

ACS Submitted: 24/01/2017
Currently in Stage 4.


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Its computer assessed. Be sure to purchase their mock test package before you appear for the actual exam. May i know how many points you need in PTE to qualify for the actual Visa


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

*khanb*



desiaussie said:


> Received my assessment today. Came out exactly the way i expected.
> 
> Will appear for PTE Academic now. Any tips or help, please suggest


How long did it take your skills assessment to move from "in progress" to "approved"


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> tounyfouly said:
> 
> 
> > 5 minutes ago · #56
> ...


Can not thank you enough for the information, highly appreciated, But does it take that long ? Shall I send them an inquiry ?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I have received my ACS assessment today, the result was positive. It was a long wait (applied on 7th Jan) but finally it came. 

Yippee

Hannibal


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

*Khan493*

I applied on 19th Jan still not head anything from ACS. I don't know how long they will take. 

Any Idea????


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I applied on 19th Jan. heard nothing as of today. Starting to get worried.

Any idea how long will they take.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> I applied on 19th Jan. heard nothing as of today. Starting to get worried.
> 
> Any idea how long will they take.


Which stage is your application in?


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Which stage is your application in?


Stage 4


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> Stage 4


You will get it soon within 7 days.good luck.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

hopefully. keeping my finger crossed


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello All

I am new to this forum
I applied on 19 Jan2017 and can still see that with the assessor in stage 4.
Dropped a mail to ACS and they have asked me to wait for 6-8 weeks.
So, Are they really gonna take this much time 
a bit worried.
Please suggest.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am new to this forum
> I applied on 19 Jan2017 and can still see that with the assessor in stage 4.
> ...


I am in a similar situation. I applied on 19th Jan but no reply from them.


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> I am in a similar situation. I applied on 19th Jan but no reply from them.


Lets wait by this weekend
Please keep us posted on any update
fingers crossed


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Lets wait by this weekend
> Please keep us posted on any update
> fingers crossed


I will definitely do, In the meantime if you hear anything from them please update me


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,

Even i submitted by ACS, waiting for completion. Any idea if educational qualification is BE with ECE, how may years of experience will get deducted?


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

any suggestion, how much experience they deduct from the total for software engineers.
I am a B-tech in Computer Science & Engineering with 12 years of IT experience.


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> I will definitely do, In the meantime if you hear anything from them please update me


any suggestion, how much experience they deduct from the total for software engineers.
I am a B-tech in Computer Science & Engineering with 12 years of IT experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajeev1985 said:


> any suggestion, how much experience they deduct from the total for software engineers.
> 
> I am a B-tech in Computer Science & Engineering with 12 years of IT experience.




Acs will specify the date from which you can claim experience points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamerAnki (Aug 3, 2016)

*ACS processing time*

Hi All,

I have submitted ACS yesterday and today it is in stage-4 
Can you please advise on basis of ongoing trend, how much time does it take to get the results after step 4 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted ACS yesterday and today it is in stage-4
> Can you please advise on basis of ongoing trend, how much time does it take to get the results after step 4 :fingerscrossed:


Even in my case within couple of days its gone from Stage-1 to Stage-4.
Looking at other posts, this stage may have some wait time.
Also waiting on how much experience they will deduct as per their calculations.


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> any suggestion, how much experience they deduct from the total for software engineers.
> I am a B-tech in Computer Science & Engineering with 12 years of IT experience.


Hello Mate
I got my acs assessment +ve today morning.


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> I will definitely do, In the meantime if you hear anything from them please update me


Hello Mate
I got my acs assessment +ve today morning.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello Mate
> I got my acs assessment +ve today morning.


Congratulationssss brother.

Mine still didn't come :croc:


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Congratulationssss brother.
> 
> Mine still didn't come


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> khan4344 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulationssss brother.
> ...


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have got my assessment positive today after a long wait of a month. They have deducted 4 years of my experience. 

Now ready for EOI..


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> khan4344 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry mate you will get it soon.
> ...


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my assessment positive today after a long wait of a month. They have deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> Now ready for EOI.


Great news buddy
Congrats


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> khan4344 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Congratulations mate, But when did you apply for it ? I have applied on 19 Jan and still in stage 2, initially I was in stage 4B but then backward movements to stage 2 and since then I am stuck over there, Any idea ?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my assessment positive today after a long wait of a month. They have deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> Now ready for EOI..


Wow!! Congratulations!!


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

*ACS not considered recent work expirince*

Hi All,

I have submitted my request for ACS on 5th of Feb. and got positive result today
I have worked for 2 companies.

1. 7 years 10 months
2. 1 yr 3 months (Current company)

1st company 2 years deducted and 5 years 10 months is relevant 
2nd company : Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation (I have submitted R&R letter from my manager with his promotion lettter and my salary slips)

My doubt is should I go ahead with submitting EOI , or I should follow up with ACS to consider my recent work experience by submitting more required documents.

Even my latest experience is considered there will be no effect on my points.


Can some one please suggest how should I proceed.


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 2nd company : Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation (I have submitted R&R letter from my manager with his promotion lettter and my salary slips)
> ...



Did you submit a Statutory declaration for second company ?
I believe you have got the right experience points.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

tounyfouly said:


> Congratulations mate, But when did you apply for it ? I have applied on 19 Jan and still in stage 2, initially I was in stage 4B but then backward movements to stage 2 and since then I am stuck over there, Any idea ?


Hi Tounyfouly,
May I know if there is an update on your ACS application. May I know if there was any email requesting for more information.

Also can you let me know how and where we get to know the status as 4B, coz in my application it only shows 4.

Regards,
Pradeep

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my request for ACS on 5th of Feb. and got positive result today
> I have worked for 2 companies.
> ...


Hi Arun,
May I know if you have used a SD and also notarized the same. Also you should have used those specific words such as Witnessed by, Sworn Before, Signed before.
Regards,
Pradeep

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

ansmirza said:


> Did you submit a Statutory declaration for second company ?
> I believe you have got the right experience points.


Yes , I have submitted SD for 2nd company and yes I have got required points for work expirience (Even recent exp is considered there wont be any additional points )


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Arun,
> May I know if you have used a SD and also notarized the same. Also you should have used those specific words such as Witnessed by, Sworn Before, Signed before.
> Regards,
> Pradeep
> ...


Yes I have used SD, and it is exactly same as my colleague's (with all required terms stated by you) 
he got his ACS positive few weeks back.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Arun,
> May I know if you have used a SD and also notarized the same. Also you should have used those specific words such as Witnessed by, Sworn Before, Signed before.
> Regards,
> Pradeep
> ...


Yep. It should have standard wording as per SD requirements.... 

you will get your ACS soon.


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yep. It should have standard wording as per SD requirements....
> 
> you will get your ACS soon.


Hi Andrey,

I don't need the points for the experience that ACS has rejected due to insufficient documents. 

Can you please let me know will it be OK if I go further with this ACS 
which looks like

Education -> ICT Major
Company 1 -> Total 7 yrs 10 months 
Releavant -> 5 yrs 10 months

Comapny 2 -> 1 year 2 months (Not accessed due to insufficient documents)

Will there be any issue while visa processing if I go ahead with this ACS assessment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. Just mark the not assessed exp. as not relevant and it should be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Just mark the not assessed exp. as not relevant and it should be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for a quick reply ...

that gives me a relief.. .............. I am in pool now


----------



## Nachiketin (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm bit confused about points I can earn from ACS assessment. 

Age - 27 (30 points)

IELTS - S9 R9 L8.5 W7.5 (10 points, tempted to redo for 8 points in writing)

ACS assessment :
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 
Your Master of Science from University of Glasgow completed January 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. 
Your Bachelor of Engineering from University of Mumbai completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 
The following employment after March 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: Position: Employer: Country: 
03/13-12/16 (3yrs9mths) Business Analyst?Cisco Systems?UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Nachiketin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm bit confused about points I can earn from ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Academics- 15
Employment- 0


----------



## Nachiketin (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks 

No additional points for Masters?

Don't think I can apply for EOI now :/


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone put request on February 16th and got the result from ACS


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello All

I would need your kind advice here
I have got an invitation for 189 and lodged the application with all documents uploaded.
Now I am working in India(My home country) and my current employer has the notice period of 2 months.
The CO is still not assigned to me so I am in confusion that should I resign my current job?
Will I get my PR granted in next coming 2 months?
I am very confused now 
kindly advice


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I would need your kind advice here
> I have got an invitation for 189 and lodged the application with all documents uploaded.
> ...


Why you want to resign now?

you can wait until you get your PR then you can rsign


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Why you want to resign now?
> 
> you can wait until you get your PR then you can rsign


Thanks Mate
I know I am in too hurry.
Actually, I want to move asap and expecting the grant next 2 months.
So can you please suggest, will I be able to get my PR in next 2 months?


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Thanks Mate
> I know I am in too hurry.
> Actually, I want to move asap and expecting the grant next 2 months.
> So can you please suggest, will I be able to get my PR in next 2 months?


No one would be able to answer you on this, As it depends on case to case.

Ideally you should get it. but...there are always buts...so why to take risk...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It sounds really good "deducted 2yrs" 

Is it best case ? Is there any possibility that no experience being deducted ?

and the last question - how did you manage losing only 2 years not 4 years ?

I have applied for ACS yesterday for software engg and trying to figure out best outcome for me ?


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> It sounds really good "deducted 2yrs"
> 
> Is it best case ? Is there any possibility that no experience being deducted ?
> 
> ...


If your education (graduation) is in the IT/Computers - > 2 years deduction others like Mechanical/civil etc.. -> 4 yrs deduction


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello All
today I got my CO assigned, asking for employment proofs and PCC and health certificates(for me and my wife).
Now they have asked for 2 documents:
first one Character certificate:
What is this actually and how can I get it.
The second one is police clearance certificate:
for which I have applied for both (me and my wife).

Here I have a question:
Is character certificate different from PCC or PCC can support as a character certificate as well?


Kindly suggest.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,<br />
I had applied for my ACS on 14 Feb and today the status has got changed to In Progress (Stage 4).<br />
I have few questions here,<br />
1) Does In Progress mean the Assessor has assessed and is ready to share the ACS ?<br />
2) Will I get an email once the CO has been assigned for validation of my ACS, coz in my case I am yet to receive any email.<br />
3) Will there be any update regarding the movement of Stage from 4 to 4b (as seen the comments shared in forums)<br />
4) How is the ACS report shared ? Via email or from portal ?<br />
<br />
261311: Analyst Programmer<br />
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83<br />
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69<br />
14/02/2016: ACS Applied

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your advice.

Lets say I am submitting my documents to ACS at the end of Feb but my working years experience only hits 5 years towards the end of May. Will I be considered under the no experience portion(considering the 2 years deduction) even if my EOI application is after June?

Thanks
Siva


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello All
> today I got my CO assigned, asking for employment proofs and PCC and health certificates(for me and my wife).
> Now they have asked for 2 documents:
> first one Character certificate:
> ...


Hi Rajeev,

I was wondering what Employment proofs you had given when you uploaded documents for the first time and what document you gave after CO asked for it?


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Don't worry. Max they will take 2 weeks. You will get your result very soon. I will get mine with in 10 days.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi ,

I am software engineer and
I calculated my points for Australia PR, below are the points that I am getting

30 for age (As my age is 26)
15 for education (BTech in Information Technology)
0 for Exp (3.5-2=1.5)
20 for PTE (If I get 79+ in PTE Exam)
=65

Can I apply for 189 Subclass Visa, if not can I go for 190 subclass Visa. In the worst case can I apply for 489 visa(Which is not PR). Please suggest me


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

I got my ACS results today and it is positive.

My current company experience is not assessable, not sure why and also looks like 2 years got deducted.

Overall, I am getting 3+ years of experience.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> I got my ACS results today and it is positive.
> 
> My current company experience is not assessable, not sure why and also looks like 2 years got deducted.
> 
> Overall, I am getting 3+ years of experience.


What all documents you uploaded for employment? Did CO contact you for any additional document?


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

I have submitted experience letters on company letter heads.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> I have submitted experience letters on company letter heads.


If I give Stat declarations for previous companies along with Relieving letters and Stat Declaration of current company with first and latest salary slips, what are the chances of CO requesting any additional document for employment proof?

I have taken care of R&R matching with 261313 and take special care of key words like Sworn Before, True Copy of Original etc in my Stat declarations. I will also be attaching a address/identity proof like Aadhar card of the person who is declaring SD.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

*ACS processing Time March 2017*

any ACS outcome for today or who applied in March?

I have applied on 5th of March, and still in stage 4.

Regards,
ANAIN


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Question about Education points*

Hello Buddy,

Here is my story I have Master's In Industrial Engineering
and working as ERP Functional Consultant for more than 8 years combined ( as ERP Consultant 6.5 years and 1.5 years as Industrial Engineer).

Is there threat to Education points 15.

Age: 30 Points
Education: 15 Points---who gives these points? Heard that there a threat to gain these points as it not related to 261111 Job code.
Overseas Exp: 5 points (8 years exp- Relevant to 261111--6.5 yrs, even after deduction of 4 years)??





arunkhandelwal said:


> If your education (graduation) is in the IT/Computers - > 2 years deduction others like Mechanical/civil etc.. -> 4 yrs deduction


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

US2AUS86 said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> Here is my story I have Master's In Industrial Engineering
> and working as ERP Functional Consultant for more than 8 years combined ( as ERP Consultant 6.5 years and 1.5 years as Industrial Engineer).
> ...


You will not loose Education Points but if ACS finds your education is not matching with your Job then they will deduct 4 years from your job experience.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Did anyone put the request in March 2017 and received ACS positive email.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Just received the ACS result after 15 working days.

ACS Applied- 5 March
ACS Result- 24 March
Years Deducted- 2 years
Code- 261313


Regards,
ANAIN


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ANAIN said:


> Just received the ACS result after 15 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on 8th March 2017. Still waiting for the result. 
Worried about the processing time of EOI to get an invitation.

Completed PTE (65+), PCC (+ve).

Thanks,
Aaryan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am sure you will get assessment this week? Nowadays, It is unusual for ACS to take longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 8th March 2017. Still waiting for the result.
> Worried about the processing time of EOI to get an invitation.
> ...


You should get it this week for sure unless they need something else


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys,

I have 5 years of experience in total. But, only 3 of those years are in the field relevant to my education (Computer Engineering).

What do you guys suggest I do? Should I claim all 5 years or should I just claim the most relevant 3 years?


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Enzali said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 5 years of experience in total. But, only 3 of those years are in the field relevant to my education (Computer Engineering).
> 
> What do you guys suggest I do? Should I claim all 5 years or should I just claim the most relevant 3 years?


Anyone who can advise on above query?


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks All for your support in providing the answers.
Got my ACS on 29th March 2017
EOI Submitted 30th March 2017 
190 State Nomination with 60 Points.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

aaryan06 said:


> Thanks All for your support in providing the answers.
> Got my ACS on 29th March 2017
> EOI Submitted 30th March 2017
> 190 State Nomination with 60 Points.


Congratz man. When did you apply for ACS?


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have applied on 8th March 2017


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

aaryan06 said:


> Thanks All for your support in providing the answers.
> Got my ACS on 29th March 2017
> EOI Submitted 30th March 2017
> 190 State Nomination with 60 Points.


Hi Aaryan,

First off congrats on your positive ACS and Best of luck with the EOI. 

I would suggest you to work towards increasing your points by 

1- improving your English Scores (PTE would be the way to go, getting 8 in IELTS is very very tough).
or 
2- Adding partner points. 

Hannibal


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for suggestion mate. 
I will try to increase my points. 
One query, I have applied for 190 state sponsorship and do I need to send any CV to Victoria government?


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Dear Senior, 

I have submitted my ACS under 261313 on 20 March 2017.. Any idea when will i receive my assessment result. My agent said, it will take 3 weeks..

Thanks


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear Senior,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS under 261313 on 20 March 2017.. Any idea when will i receive my assessment result. My agent said, it will take 3 weeks..
> 
> Thanks


ACS is taking 15 working days to provide an update currently.. Myself and my frnds got around 15 days of time.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes it will take 15 days time... Now a days they are taking more time... Have you application reached stage 4 ?




eashwar said:


> Dear Senior,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS under 261313 on 20 March 2017.. Any idea when will i receive my assessment result. My agent said, it will take 3 weeks..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

I got my documents attested for ACS but the person has written Verify to copy instead of true copy. Will ACS accept it? Can someone please help


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> I got my documents attested for ACS but the person has written Verify to copy instead of true copy. Will ACS accept it? Can someone please help


ACS might not accept it, it should be "True copy of original"

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gary12 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello experts,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply ACS assessment next week, current I am living in USA. How can I pay ACS fees from USA

any response highly appreciated

Thanks
Gary


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

gary12 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply ACS assessment next week, current I am living in USA. How can I pay ACS fees from USA
> 
> ...


You have credit card pay by that.


----------



## Apurv (Mar 7, 2017)

My Application is in Stage 4b(In Progress) from 29th March. Any idea guys when can i expect my ACS results?


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for ACS assessment this week. Any idea how much time they are taking to provide report. I read that they take around 3 months.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment this week. Any idea how much time they are taking to provide report. I read that they take around 3 months.


Its 2-3 weeks usually. Not 3 months definitely.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment this week. Any idea how much time they are taking to provide report. I read that they take around 3 months.




A lot of people getting it within 10 days or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man619 (May 23, 2017)

Hi
Does partner need to clear IELTS or PTE for Primary applicant to acquire 5 partner points?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

man619 said:


> Hi
> Does partner need to clear IELTS or PTE for Primary applicant to acquire 5 partner points?



Yes. Partner needs to have "Competent English Ability" means IELTS equivalent score of 6 or more(PTE 50+) in all the sections.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I need help from you all with your experience. My ACS skills assessment was done through my immigration agent in June, 2015 and they selected RECOGNITION OF PRIOR LEARNING, the ACS assessment outcome letter stated my B.Tech degree in Electronics and Telecommunication was comparable to ICT Major. It means, as per the suitability criteria my bachelor degree in Electronics & Telecommunication (Part Time 3 years course) is equivalent to ICT Major and I am not sure if RPL was necessary during first assessment.*

Total 6 years of experience was deducted and I assume this was due to RPL.

Now my assessment is expired and I need to get the assessment done again, the question is it must for me to again go for RPL this time or can I go for normal "Skills" assessment as earlier my degree was considered equivalent to ICT Major?


If yes and I go for normal 'Skills" assessment, will there be any chances ACS considers more experience under "Skilled Employment" compared to earlier assessment?

Thanks for the help.




Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ndhankher said:


> Dear Friends,
> I need help from you all with your experience. My ACS skills assessment was done through my immigration agent in June, 2015 and they selected RECOGNITION OF PRIOR LEARNING, the ACS assessment outcome letter stated my B.Tech degree in Electronics and Telecommunication was comparable to ICT Major. It means, as per the suitability criteria my bachelor degree in Electronics & Telecommunication (Part Time 3 years course) is equivalent to ICT Major and I am not sure if RPL was necessary during first assessment.*
> 
> Total 6 years of experience was deducted and I assume this was due to RPL.
> ...




The only person who can answer this is ACS guys.

They are very responsive - so drop them a line and see what they respond. Thats the safest bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

Guys!...I lodged my skill assessment to ACS on 3rd August, 2017 with all the required docuements....its already 22nd August,2017....when can i expect to get the result.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

apbtn said:


> Guys!...I lodged my skill assessment to ACS on 3rd August, 2017 with all the required docuements....its already 22nd August,2017....when can i expect to get the result.



5-6 weeks is the processing time


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

In some post I saw 10-15days....


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

apbtn said:


> In some post I saw 10-15days....


Check on the official website.


----------

